# stock muffler pipe size?



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

is it 2.5 inches in and out? thanks.need to order some universal fit bullet muffs.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Do your Goat a favor and order the complete pipe system from SLP, you won't regret it.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

enjracing said:


> is it 2.5 inches in and out? thanks.need to order some universal fit bullet muffs.


yes it is 2.5 for the 05-06 but the 04 have 2.25


----------

